# be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?



## Bl4cKH4wK (29. Juni 2013)

*be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Guten Abend, 
hab heute die letzten Komponenten meines PC´s bekommen und meine Wakü fertig gestellt. Zum befüllen hab ich den 24 Pin ATX Stecker mit grünen und schwarzen überbrückt, aber wenn ich jetzt den Hauptschalter umlege passiert einfach ... nichts. Um die Last ein bisschen hochzuschrauben, damit sie nicht zu niedrig ist, sind noch Lüfter und Laufwerk angeschlossen. Aber es passiert einfach NIX. Hab dann mal den Stecker am MB angeschlossen und der Powerknopf am MB fing sofort an zu leuchten. Nun hab ich diesen einmal gedrückt und alles ging an, auch der Lüfter vom NT. Aber leider nur 1/2 Sekunde. Irgendwo muss ein Kurzschluss sein. Aber leider hab ich das NT schon länger als 14 Tage und hab die Kabel gesleevt. Hab nochmal alle Stecker mittels des Handbuches auf richtiger Position geprüft und keinen Fehler gefunden. Es sitzen alle richtig. Hatte auch nur den 24 Pin Stecker dran und grün mit schwarz überbrückt um andere Teile auszuschließen und immer noch NICHTS <.< entweder es liegt am Netzteil oder ich hab das Kabel beim sleeven beschädigt und es kommt immer zum kurzen (man hört aber auch nichts). Habt ihr noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Die Dark Power gehen nicht ohne Last.


----------



## poiu (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

besorge dir mal so ein NT tester für 20€ der die spannungen ausgibt, ich hab ein Thermaltake Dr. Power II


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

@Stefan Payne ich hab gerade mal mit 10 Lüftern, 5 LED-Strips, 2 Displays für Temp, Pumpe, SSD, HDD, BD-Laufwerk und noch ein paar LED Lichtern getestet, aber es passiert immer noch nichts beim Anschalten des Hauptschalters. Hab Grün mit Schwarz überbrückt. VGA und CPU Stecker waren draußen. :/ Müsste doch eigentlich genügend Last haben zum starten oder?

@poiu Danke, hab ich mir mal bestellt. Aber kommt dann leider erst Montag. Muss man dabei auch genügend andere Lastaufnahmemittel dran haben oder würde der dann auch so laufen wenn nur der 24Pin Stecker dran steckt?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Hast du den Stecker vom 24 Pin abgenommen zum Sleeven und dann wieder zusammengebaut?
Da könntest du dann in der Tat einen Fehler gemacht haben und jetzt löst die Schutzschaltung des Netzteils aus.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du den Stecker vom 24 Pin abgenommen zum Sleeven und dann wieder zusammengebaut?
> Da könntest du dann in der Tat einen Fehler gemacht haben und jetzt löst die Schutzschaltung des Netzteils aus.


 
Ja hatte ich, aber ich und 3 weitere Personen haben schon mehrmals die Pin Belegung mit Handbuch um im Vergleich mit anderen 24Pin Steckern von anderen Netzteilen verglichen, es passt alles. Ich hab jetzt aber heraus gefunden, dass wenn ich alles ganz normal anschließe, außer die Pumpe, der PC anläuft und auch ununterbrochen läuft. Möchte ihn aber nicht zu lang laufen lassen ohne Wasser und Pumpe ^^ . Das müsste theoretisch heißen, dass die Pumpe einen kurzen verursacht. Hab dessen Pinbelegung auch schon kontrolliert und es passt alles. Hatte sie auch schon an einem anderen PC laufen um die Wakü Teile auszuspühlen, dort lief sie ohne Probleme. Werde jetzt nochmal einen FAN Strang vom Netzteil ziehen wo nur die Pumpe dran hängt und nochmal testen. Die FAN Stränge vom Netzteil haben ja immer nur 2 Adern (Rot und Schwarz glaube war das), der 3 polige Stecker der Pumpe hat aber 3 (gelb noch), kann es sein das sie evtl. den gelben Schutzleiter unbedingt brauch um Ordnungsgemäß zu laufen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Teste das Netzteil doch mal an einem anderen Rechner.

Normaler Weise sollten alle 3 Pin ordnungsgemäß eingesteckt sein.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Du meinst die Pumpe oder? Weil wenn die Pumpe nicht angeschlossen ist, läuft das NT (außer das mit dem Überbrücken) Ordnungsgemäß und stabil.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Ja wenn die Pumpe nicht dran ist dann geht alles. Ergo muss es irgendwie mit der Pumpe zu tun haben.
Wie schließt du die Pumpe an? An einem Molex Stecker?


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Ne mit einem 3 Pin Stecker die auch für Lüfter verwendet werden. -> EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Pump) - Pumps - Pumps & Accessories


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Das ist schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Also wenn ich sie allein an einem FAN Strang hängen hab, geht auch der Schutz vom NT rein. Ich teste jetzt nochmal mit einem HDD Strom Strang wo ein Adapter drauf ist 1x Molex auf 4x 3 Pin. Aber in den 3 Pin Steckern stecken auch nur 2 Kabel jeweils drin. rot/schwarz und gelb/schwarz. Wie wärs wenn ich mir einen Gelben aus einem der 3 Pin Stecker klau und diesen in einen 3 Pin Stecker mit Rot/schwarz hinzu stecke? Meinst du das wäre möglich, das es dann evtl. geht?

Edit: ich fang jetzt aber schon mal an meinen alten PC abzubauen um die Pumpe dort nochmal dran zu stecken. Mal schauen ob sie dann läuft.


----------



## L-Patrick (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Die Pumpe braucht wahrscheinlich mehr Watt/Ampere whatever zum laufen, als dir der Fan-Stecker des Netzteils bietet. Bei Lüftern liegen immer 3-Pin auf 4-Pin Molex Adapter bei. Nimm dir mal so einen, schließ die Pumpe dran an, und dann die andere Seite halt an so einen großen 4-Pin-Molex vom Netzteil.
MMn sollte das dann funktionierten. Allerdings wirst du die Pumpe dann nicht mehr regeln können, d.h. die wird ständig mit 12V versorgt. 


Btw: Das gelbe Kabel dient dem Auslesen der Drehzahl, wenn du die Pumpe an einer Aquaero z.B. regelst.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (29. Juni 2013)

Danke, ich werd mich mal auf den Dachboden begeben und eine kleine Suche starten  . Jetzt hatte ich das mit der Pumpe und dem Molex probiert (wie oben beschrieben), jetzt knallt die Sicherung wieder immer direkt rein wenn ich auf dem MB den Start Knopf drücke <.< (Keine Pumpe angeschlossen). Hab auch schon wieder alles rückgängig gemacht, aber es läuft immer noch nicht. Das heißt irgend was anderes Knallt mir jetzt immer rein. Hab schon die ganzen FAN Stecker probiert, aber mit keinem geht es. Ohne HDD auch nicht. Ich dreh noch durch ^^

Ok weis warum, hab vergessen den Stecker für den CPU in das MB zu stecken als ich den einen gewechselt hab. Jetzt läuft es wieder, aber mit Pumpe immer noch nicht.

Kurz zur Info: Es läuft jetzt alles, auch die Pumpe! Hab Mit einem Molex Stecker auf 3 Pin hat es funktioniert! Danke


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Dann ist ja gut. 
Molex Stecker sind halt nicht tot zu kriegen.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut.
> Molex Stecker sind halt nicht tot zu kriegen.


 
Haha  ja stimmt! Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass wenn ich die Lüfter an den via Molex Adapter anschließe, schneller laufen als an den FAN Anschlüssen des MB O.o bzw. sogar die LED Leisten heller leuchten. Ich werd jetzt alle FAN Anschlüsse rausschmeißen und über Molex laufen lassen  

Grüße


----------



## L-Patrick (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Das liegt daran, dass dein Mainboard aufgrund einer Einstellung (z.B. im BIOS "Silent" ausgewählt) die Lüfter in der Drehzahl drosselt/reguliert. Da dies mittels Spannungsabsenkung geschieht, werden natürlich auch die LEDs dunkler. So wie du's jetzt hast, laufen die Lüfter durchgehend auf 12V und sind dadurch natürlich auch lauter. Aber wenn dir das, so wie es klingt, egal ist, dann lass es so.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass dein Mainboard aufgrund einer Einstellung (z.B. im BIOS "Silent" ausgewählt) die Lüfter in der Drehzahl drosselt/reguliert. Da dies mittels Spannungsabsenkung geschieht, werden natürlich auch die LEDs dunkler. So wie du's jetzt hast, laufen die Lüfter durchgehend auf 12V und sind dadurch natürlich auch lauter. Aber wenn dir das, so wie es klingt, egal ist, dann lass es so.


 
Hab meine Lüfter der Radis jetzt an CPU Fan 1 und CPU Fan 2 auf dem MB. Normalerweise müssten diese dann auch gesteuert werden können vom PC aus  aber jetzt mach ich ersteinmal Windows drauf.

Grüße


----------



## L-Patrick (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W nicht überbrückbar, Kurzschluss?*

Solange die über einen Pwm (also 4-Pin) Anschluss verfügen, sollte dein MB die regeln können. Inwiefern die Regelung "gut" ist, hängt natürlich von deinem Board ab.
Aber bis dahin erstmal viel Glück. Hoffen wir mal da alles funktioniert.


----------

